# Studio Lights vs Speedlights



## Rick50 (Nov 10, 2014)

I use Canon 600EX-RT (2 for now) with the ST-E3-RT Radio Transmitter for wireless flash. I'll probably buy one more speed light. This is a very versatile setup for Canon shooters (newer cameras).
I also have 2 Alien Bees B800 studio flash (no wireless link) and these are OK but have some limitations (like no wireless connection).

I have had my eye on the Profoto B1 500 w/s battery powered flash units with radio link and TTL operation from the camera which is real cool. I'm pretty sure right after I win the lottery I'll get a couple of these as they are pricey.

Anyway today I ran into this article comparing the two if anyone is interested.
comparing output: studio lights vs. speedlites / speedlights - Tangents


----------



## Derrel (Nov 10, 2014)

A very good article to read, Rick.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 10, 2014)

B1 Off-Camera Flash

Hmmm...that's not really what I would expect from 500 Watt-seconds of power with a Magnum Reflector...this is a very fishy way to specify the expected actual Guide Number. first time in over 30 years I have ever seen the GN stated the way they have...

Second issue is the $1,995 price tag, plus the $349 Air module required for TTL operation.

Third issue is the weak 20 Watt LED modeling light, which they list as "70W halogen equivalent."

Fourth issue: the heavy, 3-kilogram weight of the light unit itself, minus additional modifiers. My Gosh...those are HEAVY lights...putting over six pounds in the air on a length of light stand? WOW! Talk about a dangerously top-heavy light unit...these will require VERY sturdy light stands, and for the safety of a $2,000 light, the prudent shooter will almost definitely want at least a 15-pound ballast on each and every stand...meaning a C-stand will be almost required.

I see this thing as a serious, $2,000 + $349 money grab...


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 10, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> I use Canon 600EX-RT (2 for now) with the ST-E3-RT Radio Transmitter for wireless flash. I'll probably buy one more speed light. This is a very versatile setup for Canon shooters (newer cameras).
> I also have 2 Alien Bees B800 studio flash (no wireless link) and these are OK but have some limitations (like no wireless connection).
> 
> I have had my eye on the Profoto B1 500 w/s battery powered flash units with radio link and TTL operation from the camera which is real cool. I'm pretty sure right after I win the lottery I'll get a couple of these as they are pricey.
> ...


Why not pick up a CyberCommander and some CyberSync+ units?  That's a much cheaper way to get wireless strobes than buying the ProFotos.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll look into CyberSync+. Never heard of it. I'm on a learning curve so don't mind me.  Besides I am thankful for the speed lights I have, they are working very well and filling my current requirements. Here's an example of what I have tried with speed lights outdoors. This is 2 speedlites obviously after dark but I can see where more power would open up more opportunities.

My home studio (my Living Room) I think I don't need much as I have plenty of available light.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 11, 2014)

f/4.5 vs f/11 is significant.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 11, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Rick50 said:
> 
> 
> > I use Canon 600EX-RT (2 for now) with the ST-E3-RT Radio Transmitter for wireless flash. I'll probably buy one more speed light. This is a very versatile setup for Canon shooters (newer cameras).
> ...


Looked into this today. Yes, this would be a way cheaper way to go plus it would allow me to use my B800's and still add an Einstein light later. I missed the fact you can remotely adjust settings with this when I looked earlier. Doesn't do TTL but that I could live with. And I think I could use along with my speed lights. Win-win. Thanks again.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2014)

Braineack said:


> f/4.5 vs f/11 is significant.


But NOT (IMO) $1500 significant!


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 11, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > f/4.5 vs f/11 is significant.
> ...



Do you know how may SB700's and PW's I can buy for $1500?! Or lenses?! Or anything OTHER than one strobe?!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 11, 2014)

I wasn't suggesting going out and buying that one...

just the quality of light without a modifier says a lot.


----------



## Designer (Nov 11, 2014)

There's nothing quite like having the best there is, but if anyone needs to save money, you can get a studio light for $49.95.

Flashpoint Budget Studio Monolight Flash, 120 Watt Seconds BF-120W


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2014)

There are more choices than ever before in off-camera flash units. With the decline and eventual demise of Calumet Photographic over the decades, the best single source of published information about multiple flash brands has disappeared. The current B&H Photo catalog has some info, not as much as Calumet had, and the web is now a source for promoting/advertising/buying flash equipment. Adorama has some nice in-house stuff, and there are "other" systems besides Profoto.

The rise of the Strobist movement has spawned multiple types of flash users; the higher end speedlight users who can afford 3,4,5,6 $589 camera-maker flashes, inspired by the payed corporate-sponsored shills who rig up 3- and 4-camera maker speedlights on brackets, to get the power of....one cheap monolight that costs $249... YouTube videos have made it possible for people to be exposed to these ridiculous stunts where a corporate shill uses THREE, OR FOUR $589 camera-maker flashes to light stuff that could be done by buying a cheap Flashpoint monolight...it's an entirely new way to market equipment!

The newer Godox modular, battery-operated, hybrid on-camera shoe-mount/off-camera hybrid flash, sold by Adorama as the Streaklight in 360- or 180- Watt-second models is another newer option. There are more and more AC/DC monolight options now as well, and a move to LED modeling lights for better battery efficiency for location work when using DC current batteries or sine wave inverter+ battery units.

There are still plenty of older technology pack-and-head systems available both new, and used, where you spend some substantial money on a power supply, and then can add four or six relatively affordable "flash heads". Speedotron, Norman,DynaLite all have some nice offerings here. On a PER-flash head basis, pack and head systems offer more raw flash power for less money than other options.

Monolights run the gamut from the Flashpoint 320M units at $99.95 each, up to the $1,999 per-unit Profoto B1 Air with optional TTL control for another $349. The whole studio light field is really a tricky one for customers because unlike cameras, the flash manufacturers and retailers do a pi$$-poor job of advertising, promoting, and explaining the options. The Paul C. Buff company is the best marketer and promotor of any of the flash makers. The other companies really do almost nothing to help customers navigate this tricky field!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 11, 2014)

What the market really needs is a better battery power source for studio lights.

and by better I mean something other than like 1 thing that been on the market for the last 20 years because someone said that power supplies other than sine wave are bad news bears.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2014)

Braineack said:
			
		

> What the market really needs is a better battery power source for studio lights.
> 
> and by better I mean something other than like 1 thing that been on the market for the last 20 years because someone said that power supplies other than sine wave are bad news bears.



Yup, you have hit a critical nail right on the head. However, there ARE starting to be more choices in AC/DC monolights. For a long time, the main offerings were from the people at SP Studio Systems, who made some nifty AC-powered monolights that could also use DC battery power. Adorama is selling their re-branded Flashpoints monolights in two lines, the older Flashpoint M-series, which can accept their proprietary DC battery packs, and also their NEW line, the colored housing ones, with the LED modeling light system, which is another AC/DC power option (The new Flashpoint DG 600).

There are also some things like the battery-powered but powerful Lumedyne system, and also the *more monolight-y* DynaLite UniJr 400 Watt-second monolight head powered by their version of basically, the lead-acid battery Quantum has pretty much perfected.Dynalite Uni400JR Monolight Kit, Jack Rabbit Battery UNIJRGPS1


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 12, 2014)

Like the newer PCB Vagabond batteries? I'm powering an 800w/s pack with one.


----------

